# Are Car Decals still a thing?? What's on your car?



## 04GolfTDI (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi guys, 

I'm shopping around for stickers to put on my VW and so far found a couple good websites that have what I like. Now my questions are 
- What stickers do you have on your car
- What stickers do you like that you haven't purchased
- Where do you buy your stickers from
- What's some cool/creative designs/words that you'd want made into a sticker that aren't available (Thinking of custom ordering some)

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Is that you Dave?


----------



## bonut88 (Jan 25, 2016)

I don't really like a lot of decals or stickers. Try to go minimal normally. That said, I found this Tolkien decal on Amazon. Nice way to acknowledge my favorite author I think. 

Also try etsy I've seen tons of decals on there and most of the shops can custom order for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWBora18T (Apr 20, 2002)

I think they look better naked. But that's just my opinion. Looks cleaner. :thumbup:


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

OP they ripped you a new one back in '12. How quickly you forget.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5914218-Rusted-or-Stickerbombed

This pic is from the OP's profile.










Is the op trolling us or advertising? opcorn:


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

Eric D said:


> OP they ripped you a new one back in '12. How quickly you forget.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5914218-Rusted-or-Stickerbombed
> 
> ...


:laugh:

seriously tho, stickers are for skateboards.


----------



## VWBora18T (Apr 20, 2002)

rickjaguar said:


> :laugh:
> 
> seriously tho, stickers are for skateboards.


This


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twistedsix (Aug 18, 2004)

Only this. 

New Car by Shift_Six, on Flickr


----------



## DJ Mins (May 15, 2012)

*Not a big fan of decals on cars. But your car, your option and taste. 
Only thing i shake my head at, is some car tuners have about 10-25+ decals all down the driver & passenger side doors like their in Nascar or sponsored.
*


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

DJ Mins said:


> *Not a big fan of decals on cars. But your car, your option and taste.
> Only thing i shake my head at, is some car tuners have about 10-25+ decals all down the driver & passenger side doors like their in Nascar or sponsored.
> *



It's his option and taste as long as it doesn't block his vision. Then it becomes everybody's business because it's a safety issue.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

How about a nice personalized license plate?

I had a beater once with "1000 OBO" on the license plate.

Or license plate holder? 

Neither of those make your car lose value.


----------



## Techsalot (Jan 28, 2016)

This and only this. It's even the silver one from the MacBook to match my car better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## Techsalot (Jan 28, 2016)

Forgive me, what's "...left the porch" mean?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird (Jan 31, 2008)

It's from a Pearl Jam song "Porch". A favorite PJ song. 

This song reminds me of when I was a kid, and when my parents would tell me that i could go outside, but not to leave the porch. Then i got older and more independent and left the porch anyway. Porch being a metaphor for that comfortable safe place. It's just a little throwback to my childhood.... 35+ years ago. :laugh: 

Maybe corny, but it reminds me of simpler days and when those simpler days started to get complicated. :thumbup: 

http://youtu.be/Js2wgSCywXs


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

I would put a sticker on my car if I was being paid to, like sponsorship decals on a race car.

Even a wrap that advertised a local business - if they paid for the advertising.

Or, if I had a business - I would advertise on my company vehicles. 

I know guys who have told dealers to remove their stickers from their new cars unless they wanted to pay them to advertise.

Stereo decals on cars always amuse me. They are telling potential thieves to target that car and even give them a shopping list.

-Eric


----------



## Twilcox1313 (Feb 23, 2016)

Agreed.. Decals or wraps should only be done when you are getting paid to advertise BC initially, that's what you are doing. "K&n" or "konig" or "BBS" you paid to have that sticker lol it should be the other way around.
Now stickers on glass of your favorite band or malt shoppe I could see as being ok. Ha-ha!! 
And I most certainly agree with Eric here on the "letting thieves know you have super expensive stuff in your car" stickers aka "Kenwood" or "jbl" or whatever. Not a very good idea honestly. :no:


----------



## Cbeetle (Dec 16, 2015)

I don't think I've ever put a decal on our cars. I don't really like the look. I've seen cars with decals stuck to every little spot on the back and some are really tacky.


----------



## manuboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Do you know what the LORDS sticker stands for?

https://www.google.fr/url?sa=i&sour...SQV5aFIsq2L1PHzYkw&ust=1457262881964170&rct=j


----------



## vwRabbitvw (Apr 24, 2011)

I have a handful of small cycling/bicycle related decals on the sides of the hatch window of my 2008 Rabbit and a sticker on the left side of the bumper. I have a lot of cycling related decals on the outsides of both of my Yakima bicycle carriers which at times I don't drive around with. 

I have a Nissan Frontier that has been converted into a prerunner through the years. Decals on prerunners are pretty commonplace in the prerunner community. Perhaps that rubbed over to my Rabbit. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Cbeetle (Dec 16, 2015)

Yea, being paid to put them on is a different matter entirely. I'd love to know where I can find someone willing to pay me to put a decal on


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

I rock this:


----------



## jab555 (Sep 30, 2015)

This is actually pretty funny, I was literally just looking around to see what types of decals people put on their cars. I started a small car decal business on the side with an idea I had a while back. I try to keep everything simple. I personally really like the look unless it's some massive one that interferes with the driving experience.

Keep it clean! Maybe I should pay to have people put my decals on too, doesn't sound like the greatest business plan at this early stage :laugh:


----------



## Desmond1530 (Feb 6, 2013)

I love stickers and decals. For some reason I started collecting them as a kid and just kept going. But yeah I'm not a fan of a crazy sticker mobile. So, I did this: 










I printed off all my stickers to matching vinyl in reverse. Then I applied them to the inside of the window. They are virtually undetectable until evening, when I light up my trunk a little, or if I roll in the daytime with the windows down. The kid in me is satisfied but I'm still on the porch so to speak lol great song btw.

I don't have a full sponsorship but I get asked a ton of what my setups are in the bay, audio and what not. So I got IE, GIAC, and my local shop, EuroPro on the roll call. I also have my Hertz/Audison decal, Alpine, and Aspen Sound (local shop) decal on there too. Filled the corners with the Black Forest Industries logo, and Supreme/UNDFTD/Bape/Original Fake logos. 

My car gets garaged at night, and I have Viper Smart Start with lots of extra sensors. I think if you have a huge banner across your car you run a certain risk, but having a clear window doesn't actually help. My wife's xterra was a target for some reason four times last year, bone stock, each time at different locations, never got anything more than a pair of sunglasses and Taco Bell sauce packs. Those verde sauces are highly sought after I guess. After we put in an alarm, no issues.


----------



## Techsalot (Jan 28, 2016)

Desmond1530 said:


> I love stickers and decals. For some reason I started collecting them as a kid and just kept going. But yeah I'm not a fan of a crazy sticker mobile. So, I did this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one of the coolest things I have ever seen. 



@Techsalot


----------



## Desmond1530 (Feb 6, 2013)

Techsalot said:


> That is one of the coolest things I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> @Techsalot


Thanks man I appreciate that a ton. It's a real challenge making changes, as the tint film gets ruined, so the window is carefully mapped out for any future additions. Need Forge, integrated, and Garret logos made up now too..


----------



## Moondoggy-47 (Jan 16, 2012)

This is the only one I have now. 
Well, I also have my Instagram name on the rear window.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

I have CA HOV lane stickers on my e-Golf - not by choice. Who came up with that design? :thumbdown:


----------



## 1980saltlife (Jun 18, 2015)

I have a stack of stickers 10in thick. Was going to do a sticker bomb on a mk3 daily beater i had but never got around to it. Cant bring my self to put them on my other cars. Just played out in my book


----------



## Desmond1530 (Feb 6, 2013)

Another shot of the reverse setup.


----------



## Jonahs01wolfy (May 24, 2016)

Just my opinion, but I was looking at getting a huge red wolf and putting it on the side of my jetta( its a wolfsburg edition I call her wolfy ) and I was going to to it to both side after I painted the car gloss black, I think it would look decent, but I couldn't go through with it lol.


----------



## ivannaspeedalot (Apr 1, 2014)

Anger is my copilot... I've got my whole car wrapped for my business so I am careful about what goes on the car


----------



## ivannaspeedalot (Apr 1, 2014)

GLIguy2006 said:


> ... considering the demographics of these kinds of forums > don't see any college stickers, yah know, where you sent your kids LOL.


Three more years and mine will be in college, ...I still feel like a kid sometimes tho


----------



## Sw33tNL0w (Jun 13, 2016)

This will look great on your car.:


----------



## MorganW. (Dec 26, 2011)

I try to keep my stickers to a minimum. I have a Canibeat banner on my windshield since I work for them and just two box logo stickers on the back glass, one being Supreme and the other being a 2009 Canibeat slap. If you need any custom stickers/banners/decals or a full wrap let me know. Thats what I do for a living :beer:


----------

